# Our Huntin Buddies



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 25, 2011)

To the ones that has a 4 legged huntin buddy:

Ever wonder what goes through their minds when the back door opens and the porch light comes on at 4:00am. Freezing cold temp, spittin rain and snow, and yet they still get so excited to go with us on this next huntin adventure. 

After arriving at the duck hole. they sit there patiently by our sides shaking like a little leaf on windy day. They anxiously wait for that first group of ducks to drop in the hole.  As a good duck huntin partner does, they let us know when the magic is about to happen, Ears perk up and the tail starts waggin ever so gently as the first group comes in. After the shots are done echoing through the woods/fields they look up at us waiting for the command. The hole is surrounded by ice, but yet they still seem to leap in like it's a hot tub party, and bring back our prize over and over during the entire season.  These are the moments that make it all worth while. 

My wife and I purchased "BUD" 4 years ago. He has been the absoulute best dog I have ever had. Everything he has learned was taught by myself.   His 1st hunt he retrieved 18 out of 20 geese. We have been through the rough times and good time of training and hunting together. This season was his first trip to Arkansas, he picked up 90 out of 104 while we were there. I was more stoked about that than the ducks we were killing. 

No matter what kind of breed you got, our 4 legged huntin buddies are the best partners we as Waterfowlers could ever ask for. I hope yall's season has been blessed with tons of birds and lots of retrieves.   

Tell us about yours!


----------



## bass player (Jan 25, 2011)

that's good, thanks and good luck to you and your buddy. Great pictures.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 26, 2011)

No problem. I'd like to hear about everyone else's


----------



## Buckhustler (Jan 26, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL dog man! Hope to get my own very soon.


----------



## GADAWGS (Jan 26, 2011)

Stonewall is my hunting partner. Best I could ever ask for. He is not critical of missed shots, wants nothing more than to retrieve everything that hits the water. In the mornings, he is the first one out of bed when the alarm goes off. When I get up, he goes to the front door while the other three go to the back. He just KNOWS its time to do what God blessed him to do. Turkey season confuses the you know what out of him


----------



## mauser64 (Jan 26, 2011)

I got Jack the dog last June. He's 10 mos old now and has been on 4 or 5 hunts and picked up about that many ducks. It amazes me that he catches on like he does. I'm training him and in the end he will be a "meat" dog due to my inexperience but that's okay with me. When the bird falls he goes out and brings it back. When I get the waders and gun out he starts flipping out. He knows what that means, we're goin huntin!


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, most of you can tell the way I feel about my lab Rocko by the number of pictures I post on these forums. He is my second lab and has pretty much taken control of the hearts of my entire family. My women LOVES that dog but it still mystifies her how even though I hand out all the discipline to Rocko, he still will just sit and stare for hours at me waiting on the "lets go hunt" command. 
He picked up 65 birds this year with three different species of geese in Georgia being the highlight. He still has a Florida hunt to go along with a Missouri snow hunt in March.
With just one hunting season behind him he looks like he will be an awesome dog. As a trainer, I am not sure I will ever be able to pull out all the potential that is inside that dog. I don't think there are words to describe the pure pleasure I feel when hunting and training this crazy dog.  I really hope that everyone will get the chance to feel what we feel while hunting these dogs just one time in their life.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Good lookin dogs guys.  i will have to say that some of my favorite hunts over the last few years have been just me and my dog, Sissy.   Shes a female chocolate almost 5 yrs old.  Shes a decent meat dog and does a good job flushing and retreiving Pheasents Quail and Chukkar at a bird dog club here in town.  I will try to get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## bass player (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for starting this great thread B.W.
Jerry, good point. It's so true. I wrote some words a while back, it's about that. Post if I can find them and a picture of Jazz my little black dog. God bless our good dogs because he has surely blessed us with them.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 27, 2011)

Its funny to me that they wanna go just as much as we do.


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Jan 27, 2011)

Hunting dogs are as loyal as any hunting buddy. They dont oversleep, stay out to late, or complain of being hungry or tired. They just do thier job and they love it more than we do. My old boy is 8 and he is starting to slow down but he still will get my ducks anytime and anywhere. I will hunt him until he cant go anymore.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 27, 2011)

Gotta love watchin the ol' timers gettin after it.


----------



## Ole Crip (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome thread love the pics


----------



## simpleman30 (Jan 27, 2011)

here's my Bailey.  she's almost 4 years old and went on her first hunt this past christmas eve morning.  we limited out and she retrieved her first few ducks.  she retrieved a few on the water and a couple more that landed in the woods behind us.  unknown to us, one wounded bird managed to escape into a rotten oak stump about 30 yards away from where it fell.  we searched for it for a few minutes and on the way back to the boat,  bailey trailed it down and brought it back.  she's a pet, but she listens really well and has some serious drive when retrieving anything.  hope to really get her involved more next year.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 27, 2011)

Meat dog I love that picture of your dog. He looks like he would just watch my pup acting crazy and just shake his head...

Here are a few more of my boy at work including a pencil drawing of him picking up a goose done by GON member Scotty Hardison.

Great thread guys...Cmon guys- show off your pups!


----------



## Bird Slayer (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice pictures. I dont have any pics with "real" ducks and a swamp background but heres mine. Hes gotta get a tad bit bigger before i take him out hunting.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 27, 2011)

*Here is Coal 1st Year*

He is gonna be good I think..


----------



## gsubo (Jan 27, 2011)

Tripp aka T-nasty.  Tons of drive..but still very calm and obedient for his age at 13 months.  His first season has been a good one.  He's close to 90 retrieves on ducks and somewhere between 50 and 60 dove. He's gonna be a force next season!  I cant wait!  Thats half the reason I hunt every day I can.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 27, 2011)

Jerry- that sketch is freakin awesome!!! How could I get in touch with him to get one done of BUD


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 27, 2011)

GSUBO-  dude that pup is gonna be a grown MAN!  He's already huge.


----------



## gsubo (Jan 27, 2011)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> GSUBO-  dude that pup is gonna be a grown MAN!  He's already huge.



He's 78 lbs right now. He thinks he weighs half that..lol.


----------



## simpleman30 (Jan 28, 2011)

dang eric.  bailey's almost 4 and hasn't weighed more than 63 lbs her whole life.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 28, 2011)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Jerry- that sketch is freakin awesome!!! How could I get in touch with him to get one done of BUD



Jesse,

You are dang right it is awesome. When I saw it posted on another forum without any reference to Rocko, I knew it was him.  
Scotty Hardison did it and he is a member on here. You met him at that Cedar Creek training day last year. He has that beautiful snow white lab. One of the most solid and humble guys you will ever meet. Talk about talent... He also makes awesome dog tie-outs, marsh stands and dog training platforms. 

He is from down your way- just North of Macon. Let me know if you have trouble contacting him and I will call him. I am hunting with him this weekend so if anyone wants to talk to him and can't reach him just shoot me a phone number via PM and I will give them to him. 

Here is the drawing again including the reference photo.

Y'all keep the photos coming- This is a great thread with some great dogs.


----------



## Meat Dog Mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice dogs guys. Looks  like we will wrap up the season this weekend. Give the dogs a short break and go in to spring training. Good luck with all you dogs. 

"WE ARE THE MEAT DOG MAFIA"


----------



## Fowlplay1665 (Jan 28, 2011)

My boy Bailey. Just turned 6 a month ago.  Worked and saved all summer and winter when I was 17 to get him and he has been the best dog I've ever had and definately my best huntin buddy.


----------



## duck-dawg (Jan 28, 2011)

My little girl Mason. She's 13 months old now-I can't believe it, and made her first retrieve on a duck yesterday morning. She's picked up plenty of doves, but with there being so many gators in the lakes I hunt back home, I waited until getting back to school to actually take her with me.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 28, 2011)

Fowlplay1665 said:


> My boy Bailey. Just turned 6 a month ago.  Worked and saved all summer and winter when I was 17 to get him and he has been the best dog I've ever had and definately my best huntin buddy.



Pretty dog


----------



## bbducks (Jan 28, 2011)

Well boys can't post pictures of mine yet. My new buddy ain't born. But I think y'all will get a good laugh. Everyone calls boykins poodles on here well im getting a standard poodle. The original duck dog. I just think it will be funny to take a poodle to a duck blind and watch it show up some labs. The guy I hunt with said he wasn't getting in a boat with a poodle. Haha but he will when it goes and gets his ducks


----------



## thecovey (Jan 28, 2011)

*(rene)Gauge*

About to be 11.  He weighed 95lbs at one point.  Hips are now giving out and I'm helping him get off the floor.  He'll be my last oversized lab.

I'm sadly reporting that this season was likely his last in the field.  Hopefully, he'll be around alot longer in the house.

I got him as a pup when I was a sophomore in college.  A hard charging dog that is as stubborn as a mule, but with a nose to die for.  As loyal as they come.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 28, 2011)

bbducks said:


> Well boys can't post pictures of mine yet. My new buddy ain't born. But I think y'all will get a good laugh. Everyone calls boykins poodles on here well im getting a standard poodle. The original duck dog. I just think it will be funny to take a poodle to a duck blind and watch it show up some labs. The guy I hunt with said he wasn't getting in a boat with a poodle. Haha but he will when it goes and gets his ducks



Like I said in the thread, it dont matter what breed or kind. A 4 legged hunting buddy is what its all about. Keep us posted on him/her arrival


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 28, 2011)

THECOVY-  Thats one pretty dog. Hate to hear it might be his last season. Time to get a pup and get'm ready.


----------



## mdhall (Jan 28, 2011)

His first real duck hunt after 2 years of training. Most of which we wouldn't have been able to retrieve without him. He goes everywhere with me, from the grocery store to the swamp. Does it all. Too bad its too hot to take them in South Ga. most of the time.


----------



## bbducks (Jan 28, 2011)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Like I said in the thread, it dont matter what breed or kind. A 4 legged hunting buddy is what its all about. Keep us posted on him/her arrival



Im ready for her to come. My lab became a pet so im gana try a new bread. We will see how she turns out. Ill post pics she will b born next week


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 28, 2011)

heck yeah!!!!! POST"M when ya Get'm


----------



## Fowlplay1665 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Y.D.D.


----------



## gsubo (Jan 28, 2011)

simpleman30 said:


> dang eric.  bailey's almost 4 and hasn't weighed more than 63 lbs her whole life.




Both his parents were good size labs..the mom weighed 72 pounds and the father was 80 lbs.  Neither were overweight just good sized labs and were two of the best lookin black labs Ive seen.  I figured he would probably end up around that 80 lb mark.


----------



## buckwheat_8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Here a couple of our boys, SMOKE AND CA$H, from this year!


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's a few of Gannon my pup. I couldn't have asked for a better pup first and foremost he's great with my girls, secondly he loves to please. He is sensitive yet highly forgiving and birdy as all heck. I just wish i was a better trainer and could pull all his potential out, but he bares with my ingnorance right by side waiting on me to figure out what i'm doing so he can move on to the next step. Hunting opportunities have been few this year but have all been great, filled with great people and good times. He has added so much more than a bonus on a hunt he is truely part of my family.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jan 31, 2011)

a few more


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh and the wife kind of likes him a little too


----------



## QwkrSmckr175 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Bear and Colt*

In memory of Colt... what little time we had this year was amazing...


----------



## QwkrSmckr175 (Jan 31, 2011)

*his big brother, Bear*

many seasons left to go...


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 31, 2011)

Curious, what happened to Colt?


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jan 31, 2011)

I know there or more four legged hunt'n buddies than this come on fellas let see those dogs.


----------



## booger branch benelli (Feb 1, 2011)

booger branch benelli


----------



## Tunacash (Feb 1, 2011)

Could'nt do it without him!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 1, 2011)

There's gotta be more than this out there.  If you got'm, You got to brag on'm


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 1, 2011)

This is Reese my Boykin Spaniel at 20 weeks and 13 lbs, she retrieved 3 ducks on her first trip. Sadly two days later she was hit by a car and couldn't recover. She had the most drive I've ever had out of a dog, she is missed!


----------



## shotcaller20 (Feb 1, 2011)

All cell phone pics, but here's chocolate female....just turned 3 in november. First pic was her first hunt at 1 year old i went 3 for 3 and so did she and it's been a great partnership ever since!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 1, 2011)

BKL:  Sorry to hear about your pup. I know it was hard for ya.


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 1, 2011)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> BKL:  Sorry to hear about your pup. I know it was hard for ya.



It was a tough pill to swallow for sure, my other Boykin in my avatar has to be drug in the water,he's a fine dove dog, but that lil girl had it all!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 1, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> It was a tough pill to swallow for sure, my other Boykin in my avatar has to be drug in the water,he's a fine dove dog, but that lil girl had it all!



Just keep after it. He'll come around im sure. Just always make it a enjoyable experience for him.


----------



## bass player (Feb 7, 2011)

Me and my Huntin' Buddy Jazz a couple of years ago. 
She looks like she has on a cape. It was a pheasant toss and I was afraid she might get shot so I put that thing on her......Sorry girl, you still looked alot better than your me.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 7, 2011)

[QUOTE
Me and my Huntin' Buddy Jazz a couple of years ago. 
She looks like she has on a cape. It was a pheasant toss and I was afraid she might get shot so I put that thing on her......Sorry girl, you still looked alot better than your me.[/QUOTE]

Thats a good pic. !!!  Looks like she needs a letter on her chest to go with the cape


----------



## Burritoboy (Feb 7, 2011)

Here are a few of my boy Sprig.  I simply could not be any prouder of him.


----------



## bkl021475 (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful chocolate lab burritoboy!


----------



## waterdogs (Feb 7, 2011)

Pics of mine  is in the picture


----------



## Burritoboy (Feb 7, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> Beautiful chocolate lab burritoboy!



Thanks, he was a little overweight in those pics.  I let him bulk up a little bit for hunting season & we are running it off now.  

If I can ever save up enough to get all his health clearances done I would love to breed him.  He is  great in the house, an awesome gun dog and has done well in his hunt test as well.  If I can get him paired up with the right high rolling female, I think that the pups would be excellent.  It all takes time, effort, money and luck- hopefully they will all come together one day.


----------



## Bird Slayer (Feb 7, 2011)

Burritoboy said:


> Here are a few of my boy Sprig.  I simply could not be any prouder of him.



That first pic is awesome!


----------



## Burritoboy (Feb 7, 2011)

Bird Slayer said:


> That first pic is awesome!



The credit for that goes to Stephen Shepherd of GunDogStudio.com he does a heck of a job taking some outstanding Pics.


----------



## chashlls150 (Feb 7, 2011)

Here are a few of my one year old lab from this season.


----------

